# Problème entre Aperture 3 et l'Apple TV 2G



## Ptitdoux (27 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis la dernière mise à jour d'Aperture 3, il m'est devenu impossible de partager ma phototèque avec mon Apple TV 2G. Dans iTunes, l'option de partage de photo indique qu'il n'y aucun clichés dans le dossier Aperture (il y en a pourtant 5000).

Une idée du problème ?

Merci d'avance à tous


----------

